# Best lures for hybrids?



## thefraz44 (May 4, 2014)

Does anyone know any good lures for hybrids? Thx in advance 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

We had good luck with Castmaster and Hopkins in the river below the dams. Anything that mimics a bait fish with flash


----------



## thefraz44 (May 4, 2014)

Wait what river?


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## snakedog (Feb 12, 2009)

Anything white that flashes. White roostertails are good. Also, white hair jigs. For whatever reason, I don't do as well with curly tail grubs as hair on jigs. Come fall and the water starts cooling, try a 3/8 oz shallow shad rap, silver w/ a black back.


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

These work.


----------



## snakedog (Feb 12, 2009)

Mean Morone said:


> These work.


No doubt! Nice fish.

Was that the March when we were in the 80's for three weeks?


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

Yes it was very warm that year. I keep hoping we get another March like that, but so far it's been cold.


----------



## thefraz44 (May 4, 2014)

Mean Morone said:


> These work.



Wow those are some huge fish.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

thefraz44 said:


> Wait what river?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


OOPS. sorry I missed your post. Ohio river Belleville pool is one area.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Chrome rattle traps work well. I have caught several on the ohio river near the Racine Dam.


----------



## thefraz44 (May 4, 2014)

Thanks for all the tips, you guys ever fish kiser?


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Lastofthebreed (Jan 4, 2016)

Caught these a few weeks ago bouncing bucktails off the bottom. In South Carolina, Clark's Hill Lake.


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

I like cut bait and chicken liver
.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Don't be afraid to toss anything. Scott, I like these














se too,,,,


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

Daveo76 said:


> Don't be afraid to toss anything. Scott, I like the
> View attachment 200589
> View attachment 200590
> se too,,,,


Yes Dave, I agree. I loved those wake baits. I wish they weren't defunct. I've caught many large fish on those things. Thanks Dave.


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

Mean Morone said:


> Yes Dave, I agree. I loved those wake baits. I wish they weren't defunct. I've caught many large fish on those things. Thanks Dave.


What a wake bate.


----------



## david tennant (Mar 17, 2016)

ZOOM flukes on a jig head are good


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

magnum chrome and black wiggle wart,


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

When they are chasing shiners, small sluggos , crappie jigs and anything that looks like a shiner


----------

